# This book is worth €25,000



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2017)

Charlie Weston and Karl Deeter have just published a book with the above title.


You can see a sample chapter here:


Each lesson is laid out under the following helpful headings:


*Expected savings or earnings:* €900
*Time required:* 4 hours
*Difficulty level *★★★
*Where the problem lies
How to fix it
The savings explained
Time
Difficulty
Some things to watch out for
Useful websites
*
You can order it directly from the publishers for €12.99 - not sure how much postage costs. 

[broken link removed]

Or, in the spirit of the book itself, you can buy it from the Book Depository for only €11.07 postage included!

Brendan


----------



## noproblem (13 Sep 2017)

Great idea but just wondering will it be out of date after the budget next month?


----------



## Setanta12 (13 Sep 2017)

I think I saw an article over the weekend about how to 'game' the Amazon algorithm and to have your book classed by them as an 'Amazon bestseller'.    Assuming it still works, how about as a new title ... 'This book is worth €25,000 ... to you, but much much more to us!'


----------



## qwerty5 (13 Sep 2017)

noproblem said:


> Great idea but just wondering will it be out of date after the budget next month?



It'll probably still be mostly applicable I'd imagine. 
As long as it saves you > €12.99 you're ahead.


----------



## noproblem (13 Sep 2017)

I still think the people who might be able to reclaim something aren't the ones who will buy it.


----------



## Monbretia (13 Sep 2017)

You'd want to be on a nice old income before you could contemplate saving 25k a year, very Dublin/city geared perhaps.   Although I suppose that's where the bulk of the population is so maybe it makes sense.   My father on reading the bit about it in last week's paper commented that a lot of people where we live wouldn't even earn that per annum.


----------



## ant dee (13 Sep 2017)

I bought it, I doubt it will save me even €10 but i will probably enjoy the read.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Sep 2017)

ant dee said:


> I bought it, I doubt it will save me even €10 but i will probably enjoy the read.



Hi Ant

Do post a review of it here after you have read it.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Sep 2017)

Here are the contents 

*Contents*

How to Use this Book

1 Mortgage Protection

2 Rent a Room

3 Make Extra Money

4 Mobile Phone Contracts

5 Health Insurance

6 Tax Refunds

7 Quit Smoking

8 Composting

9 Buy in Bulk

10 Energy

11 Beat the Bank

12 Generic Drugs

13 Use Cold Water

14 Scrap Expensive TV

15 Save by Going Online

16 Motor Insurance

17 Home insurance

18 Ditch the Coffee and the Takeaways

19 Overpay your Mortgage

20 Save for a Deposit

21 Welfare for Families

22 Car Finance

23 Christmas Spending

24 Start a Pension

25 Credit Cards

26 Help to Buy

27 Medical Treatment Abroad

28 Public Transport Costs

29 Broadband/TV

30 Dental Expenses

31 Car Maintenance and Fuel

32 House-swap Holidays

33 Hand-me-down Clothes

34 Recycling

35 Lose Weight

36 Change the Lights

37 Make your Lunch

38 Convert a Car

39 Eat Less Meat

40 Inheritance Tax

41 Buy a Water Filter

42 Sell and Declutter

43 Save with Bananas

44 Learn to Haggle

45 Avoid VAT

46 Get out of Debt

47 Get Mortgage-ready

48 Travel Insurance

49 Avoid Holidays from Hell

50 The Whole Picture


----------



## jim (14 Sep 2017)

Sounds like a useful book in fairness.


----------



## Firefly (18 Sep 2017)

jim said:


> Sounds like a useful book in fairness.



Dunno...looking at the Contents posted by Brendan and didn't see anything about ditching the wife!


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Sep 2017)

Firefly said:


> Dunno...looking at the Contents posted by Brendan and didn't see anything about ditching the wife!



or vice versa!


----------



## Firefly (19 Sep 2017)

Sue Ellen said:


> or vice versa!



Very true. Especially in Jan when the golf sub is due!!


----------



## Cervelo (19 Sep 2017)

Don't see a chapter on "How to avoid paying back what you borrow".


----------



## noproblem (19 Sep 2017)

Sue Ellen said:


> or vice versa!



In these politically correct times we're temporarily living in one might need to amend to, "versa vice" and also its opposite version.


----------



## MrEarl (21 Sep 2017)

Hello,

The book is a good idea, but does it have much cross over with John Lowe's book (The Money Doctor) ?


----------



## Buddyboy (21 Sep 2017)

I'm nearly tempted to buy it just to find out what 43  - save with bananas is.
only "nearly" mind - see I've saved 12.99 already!


----------



## ant dee (21 Sep 2017)

Nothing in there that is not common sense or a frequent forum reader wouldn't know really.
One can just go through the headlines and google search something he finds interesting to see if there is anything he is missing.


----------



## aristotle (29 Sep 2017)

I'm only 5 of the 50 chapters in and yes its fairly common sense and no big surprises to most people who are active in financial forums like this. But I still got one or to nuggets so far and I like that the book is, so far, very actionable and almost tutorial like. It even mentions a broker I used previously for insurance policies who I always found to offer the best prices.

So thumbs up so far.


----------

